# Worried about 1 week old Silkie



## Jwb885 (Jul 13, 2015)

She appears about half the size of the other dozen (mixed) chicks that I got last week. She stays pretty much to her own and appears wobbly when standing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

First day fed them Grow gel B after getting them familiar with their water and organic starter feed.

Have been putting Vital Pak in the fresh drinking water every morning.

I monitor the brooder, since it is inside my basement and keeping it at 90 degrees.

Have I missed anything??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you absolutely certain the chick is eating the feed? 

I would mix some of the feed in water, maybe a dash of sugar. Pull the chick out and offer the mixture to see if it eats. I also wouldn't still be using the extra. Electrolytes are good for the day they are received but really shouldn't be used after that.

At a week, there is not a lot that can be done for them if there is something wrong. I also would not be all that concerned about the size, Silkies can be quite different in their rate of growth.


----------



## Jwb885 (Jul 13, 2015)

thank you for the quick reply. I will try mixing some feed with water and touch of sugar and put her in her own box for the night. I will keep you updated on her progress.


----------



## Jwb885 (Jul 13, 2015)

Things seemed a lot better today. Cleaned some paisty butt off her this morning and was giving her some water, sugar and feed mixed about every two hours ( thanks Robin ) and she has a lot more energy and was at the feeder a good part of the night

Fingers crossed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like the peep either hasn't figured out the feeder yet or the others are keeping the peep away from it. Might be worth setting up a second one.

Thanks for the update, hope it keeps doing well.


----------

